# Partagas (Cuba) Serie D No. 4 Cigar Review - D4 some more



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I hadn't as yet had a Partagas, so I figured today was as good as any. This little number had been in the cooler for 7 months and it was from the...

Read the full review here: Partagas (Cuba) Serie D No. 4 Cigar Review - D4 some more


----------

